

Is RSS dead? Take a look at the numbers - cygnus
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/rss-dead-look-numbers/

======
MichaelCrawford
On my own website, I have a "What's New?" link with the date of the most
recent new stuff. On the page itself I have a list of the new stuff, with the
newest at the top. It actually works pretty well.

